# Keo2max seized



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

Is there a recall on the Keo2Max pedal? I have not used my bike for 3 weeks and now my pedals are seized. Mine were stiff when I first purchased but now they only one will move.
They are only 7 months old. There's a serious fault with these new pedals.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

what do u mean by seized? are they seized inside the crank arm? or they are not spinning freely when you're trying to clip in..?


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

The pedals are off the bike. The only way I can turn the pedal axle is with vice grips holding the axle and holding the pedal tight in my hand.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

can you get a 19mm box spanner on the plastic collar that holds the axle in the pedal body and then see if you can remove the axle ? be aware that they are rt and lft hand threads on each pedal, if relubing or releasing the axle fixes the prob, then the collar only needs to be hand tight on re fit.
But unless you ve been using them under water, i would image that you have a waranty claim there(careful u dont damage anything), 
My keo2 max s are fine and spin very freely, infact they feel like there is nt any lube in them....there is i checked!


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks jasjas. I actually had a go at taking the plastic collar off and screwed up the thread....buggar! they are carbons too. I have a lot of Keo pedals from the last recall so I figure the plastic collar is the same. 

How do I get the axle out? Do I need to use quite a but of force? I have standard KEO2 max pedals and they seem fine.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Colar un screws and the axle should just slide out - no force needed but yours are sized so maybe u need more? cant really advise on that...sorry


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for your help - I've e-mailed look but they have not responded.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you in the US? Did you contact Look-USA or Look in France? If you're in the US you may want to try the following email and phone number:

[email protected] or (866) 430-5665 

Good luck!


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks - I e-mailed several times and get nothing back from Look. I bought the pedals through Amazon; Not that it should matter.


----------

